
An Analysis on Deepmind’s Starcraft 2 AI’s Superhuman Speed - sytelus
https://medium.com/@aleksipietikinen/an-analysis-on-how-deepminds-starcraft-2-ai-s-superhuman-speed-could-be-a-band-aid-fix-for-the-1702fb8344d6
======
MiddleEndian
To me, having a starcraft AI win via super high APM is like having a robot
beat Usain Bolt in a sprint, but the robot has wheels as its base instead of
legs.

I'm more interested when they can do it with the same physical constraints,
like if that humanoid-shaped Boston Dynamics robot (famous for being harassed
after a box was knocked out of its hands) could outsprint Usain Bolt.

~~~
karmakaze
An updated version of AlphaStar that didn't cheat in the same way with the
camera as the previous versions did lost to MaNa. So I expect to see more
games with additional restrictions to come closer to meaningful losses, and
perhaps victories.

------
greendestiny_re
I find the linked article incomplete and the way DeepMind framed the story
disingenuous.

There was no mention of the fact the DeepMind team produced 5 versions of
AlphaStar and pitted them all against both TLO and MaNa without telling them
they're playing against essentially five players. This turned what human
players thought was best-of-5 into 5 rounds of best-of-1, which is not how any
SC2 tournaments are played.

My guess is that this was done on purpose to mask the fact each agent was
highly specialized in one particular strategy, which the humans could adapt to
and counter it.

------
OrwellianChild
Does anyone more familiar with SC2 analysis know how they reduce APM to EPM?
If there is a systematic way to remove spam-clicks in training data, it seems
like it would be relatively straightforward to train AlphaStar on only the
"meaningful" clicks, thereby eliminating this issue...

~~~
kalid
That's a great point. I think you could train a network on what clicks were
meaningful or not by looking at whether the future game state was changed by
the presence of the click. (I.e., if you click to attack 4 times, but clicks 2
3 and 4 don't change the impact of the battle when they are removed, they were
likely spam.)

